# Mold ..maybe Botrytis ?



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys n gals  

My hydro shop guy tells me to expect to lose 1/3rd of my grow to mold ...increase air movement and prepare for the worst ! 

What kind of mold is this ? 

He has been a grower for 21 years always gets mold and wont sell me a damn product to prevent it getting worse ?

Can you guys offer any advice ...i just don't trust this guy :hubba: 

Citri fresh is his only product that he showed me !

Also has anyone tried this penlight idea of turning the light on and rubbing it over the mold to stop it spreading ? 

Thank you all !

THC !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 26, 2013)

The wife is not happy :angrywife:  ...Oh man am i gonna lose it all   !

4-5 weeks to go !


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry I can't help...I have yet to deal with mold issues. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Ham i've never had mold either !
This is not good ...Asking the wife for a dehumidifier has backfired !

No work at the Moment bro !
Its kinda heating up "round" here at the moment ! 

Edit: Serenade is weeks away ..and i all outta options to even slow this down .


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 26, 2013)

John Summers my plants are in your hands sir !

"Spraying mother plants with tea every 10 to 14 days will help to suppress Botrytis and leaf spots and means you won't carry these pathogens through into propagation.
John said using compost tea in a greenhouse could also have a dramatic effect on its ecology. "Your structure is alive with air-borne spores. Fungicides will only kill what is on the plant, not all the spores in the greenhouse. Tea applied in the house will begin to reduce the disease pressure - it can almost eliminate overwintering Botrytis
hxxp://www.fargro.co.uk/newsitems/sep06b/ippscomposttea.html

I hope you are onto something John !
Edit again: Milk will be next i guess ( stinky stuff tho)


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 26, 2013)

Not sure if I'd say thats Botrytis. Powdery mildew and various mildews will grow on the stem and the purple color is indicative of this as well. With relatively mature plants it can be hard to improve without some minor damage to sensitive buds. 

I would spray the affected parts with Sodium Bicarbonate - I use a product called Green Cure - but baking soda will work as well. (1 tspn per gallon water and mix well) Again, it's difficult to recommend a safe cure, the solutions can harm the plant at this stage but this may help curb the mold and get you through until a harvest.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 26, 2013)

:48: Jman 

Thank you so much Jman for giving me another mold to think about !
I don't know much about any mold types but ...

Your answer encouraged me to look for other possible avenues as to what it may be !

I found this mold in numerous places on my Lawn !
I have never seen it before yet it looks similar !
 I just sprayed the effected plant with compost tea so i will now spray the lawn with bicarb soda and keep a watch on things for 2-3 days !
Notice some blades of grass have a purplish type mold as well !

Man i can't thank you enough Jman   !
Thanks for offering that suggestion !


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 27, 2013)

No problem THC - in terms of the mold in your yard - have you spread lime or powdered oyster shell? - both those should help.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok I have 10kg of dolimite , Onnit  
Prevention is better than cure  

Yual Taught me that !  

MP the only place


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2013)

Check your messages THC.


A thread I posted on PM

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62213


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

Reply in Dropbox

Thanks pcduck


----------



## kaotik (Feb 27, 2013)

i kinda disagree with powder mildew..
thinking; if it was pm, and bad enough to rot like that.. we'd see much more traces of it everywhere.
*serenade is garbage IME, especially the concentrate. pre-mixed almost works  

my guess is it's just real humid in there. greenhouses can be a godsend, but also problematic without enough airflow.

jman, and (i know you don't wanna hear this) the hydro guy, gave you good advice. 
not much else you can do but try to improve conditions, spray effected area's.. removing really bad area's, and keep vigil over em..


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 27, 2013)

:ciao: kaotic

I'm :stoned: :stoned:  i decided to smoke the grass yehaww puts shrooms to shame !

Just kidding !

I looked into this serenade via "google" and there were a few mixed emotions regarding that product yet there were no mentions of dilution or concentrated products being 'better" or "worse' !

I did spray it with my airated worm/compost tea yesterday 
Thankfully it seems to have gone into a state of dormancy but it is still there !

And you are correct !
Humidity has been 90% for about 6 days in the greenhouse so i have increased airflow and reduced it to 57%.
 Although many days of rain are also contributing to high humidity as well !

I'm just cruisin along keeping it at bay and while it remains dormant 
I am another day closer to harvest !

Thank you Kaotic for the visit appreciated brother  

THC.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 1, 2013)

And then It Rained   and it rained and it rained and it rained 

It just continued/continues to rain i just emptied another 1 foot tall bucket of rainwater for the 3rd time in 26 days!

And today the infection/mold had started to spread into 2 main side colas 
This purple mold had infected the flowers and made them turn brown(pistils)

It has not spread to any other plant it has only hit the 1 plant !

So i solved the problem ...i had to.
Due to being in this stage of flowering with around 4-5 weeks remaining this plant stopped producing calyxes and stopped growing at all bud sites !
I guess because it was using all of its resources to combat the mold !

This morning I chopped  the 2 infected buds and around 10 leaves from 2 other neighbouring budding branches without mold spreading into the flowers as yet.

I could of continued to fight this mold so this decision was not "easy"
Sometime we have to be cruel, to be kind. 

I cut them early morning, and tbh the plant leaves were in the praying position at lunchtime so she was showing signs of being a whole lot happier!

I would like to thank you guys for the "box drops" and the options and advice on how to fix her up but...It was'nt going to be a smokable product with the rain and humidity aiding the growth and the slow growth was becoming a PITA to boot  

I may have lost a few grams but still have the opportunity to gain 1000 grams more !

The plant is happy  
Her Daddy is happy  

MP is happy 

Thanks you guys


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 5, 2013)

I have been watching closely this one particular plant  

But this stem rot mold kinda rubbish attacked a branch on my biggest plant "Boris"

While i had been watching for improvements to continue on the smaller plant it started to show up on various other leaves in small areas.

So myself, and John were misled about microbes slowing down this particular mold .

2 days of spraying with a light mist bicarb soda didnt see it slow down either !
It appeared on other leaves and only on the smaller plant which was first to be attacked

And now it has attacked "Boris" :rofl: 

Well not really funny but who calls a plant boris i had to pull out the big guns so to speak
It got inside the stem with no evidence of being on the leaves right at the top of the branch/bud and showed damage about 3 inches from the top of the bud site down. 

I hope this stuff works guys ..updates will follow in a day or 2 !


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 5, 2013)

Kind of hoping this will nip it in the buds.:confused2:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 5, 2013)

Now this [email protected] has infected my main stalk ?


 Symptoms of tomato spotted wilt virus/impatiens necrotic spot virus begin as dark brown to purple spots on leaves. The dark areas spread to stems, forming cankers..

Bacteria canker . 

[Edit + Delete] 1 question

 I'm curious has anyone ever used hydrogen peroxide in soil ?  

Thanks THC.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 5, 2013)

Hydrogen Peroxide will muck up your soil life in my experiences. Whats the humidity at there? Hows the air circulation?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 5, 2013)

I would hit them heavy with that sulphur stuff as I think you have a massive fungus attack that is showing up from all the rain that has unleashed spores into the general environment there.

The bad thing is that having the exausting fans (which is a must for temp and fresh air control) is pulling in more spore laden air. If you continue to have the rainy weather off-n-on, the fungus spores will keep flying and will continue to be drawn into the green house. The only thing that will stop that would be Hepa filtration. I hate to say such depressing stuff but I hope for the best for ya


----------



## kaotik (Mar 5, 2013)

re; hydro peroxide
ozzy put me onto it for use to combat pm.. it's applied as a direct spray though (or i've seen jorge use it to bath plants in.. don't think i'd ever do that though  - you can search 'jorge pm bath' and find the vid) 
it's not fed to the soil.

i can say i didn't notice any bad taste or anything from it. but it only worked as a stop gap though, had no lasting ability IME.

you don't have pm, or even budrot though.. looks like some straight up fungus attacking your stalk.  dunno if it'd work for there.

i'm sorry i have nothing of experience for that.
got a hear-say remedy i'll reluctantly share  ;
is ed rosenthal's zero tolerance available in Australia? the only time i've seen a similar case was in skunk mag, and they treated it with that (showing before and after, it looked like it worked.. still having damage but not spreading)

..like i say, that's no first hand though. don't want to send you off buying a hundred different products, but thought i'd atleast share.

i think you'll lose that branch, but hopefully you can figure a way to get the rest a bit farther.
 good luck man.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 6, 2013)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Hydrogen Peroxide will muck up your soil life in my experiences. Whats the humidity at there? Hows the air circulation?


:ciao: Jman 
Yes 100% correct brother.

The greenhouse has seen maybe 6hrs total direct sun in 1 month man  
We have had record levels of rain and killed last years record by almost 1ft

Humidity, err well thats been at 90% and i don't remember the last time i saw it any lower.
"Apparently" this tomatoe based bacteria (stem rot) philem(sp)  thrives where plants are in tight spaces and the pics included show a tomatoe plant with funky things happening to the stem but on the other side of the fence these plants have tomatoe blight "black mold on leaves" but lower down on the plants they also have no airflow over the fence because they are growing between the fence and an Old Camper Trailer. I guess this is a major contributor to the problem !

I have been trying to lower humidity and have had some success todays outside humidity was 78% and i achieved 57% those girls are dancing but with 1 less plant !  

Thanks for the assistance jman  

Peace and take care THC


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 6, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I would hit them heavy with that sulphur stuff as I think you have a massive fungus attack that is showing up from all the rain that has unleashed spores into the general environment there.
> 
> The bad thing is that having the exausting fans (which is a must for temp and fresh air control) is pulling in more spore laden air. If you continue to have the rainy weather off-n-on, the fungus spores will keep flying and will continue to be drawn into the green house. The only thing that will stop that would be Hepa filtration. I hate to say such depressing stuff but I hope for the best for ya


 
Hey Hush thanks for calling in brother,

I hit 1 plant hard last night with the sulphur (foliar) 
And i lost a bit more money.  

I have come to the conclusion that its going to be a race against time.
The mold may take a few more bud sites during the next 2-3 weeks or worst case scenario ...the whole plant  

Either way my fan is pounding air into that box to keep humidity down.
If i lose 1 plant now   ..I don't mind  , 
I'm just happy that it did'nt show up during vege as i probably would'nt be disscussing this problem now  

Thanks again hush appreciated


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 6, 2013)

kaotik said:
			
		

> re; hydro peroxide
> ozzy put me onto it for use to combat pm.. it's applied as a direct spray though (or i've seen jorge use it to bath plants in.. don't think i'd ever do that though  - you can search 'jorge pm bath' and find the vid)
> it's not fed to the soil.
> 
> ...


 
Hiya Kaotic  

Hehe i have a good laugh when i hear Jorge Cervantes name mentioned .
He was a friend to me here on my old account before the flooding arrived and i had strangers on my property!

He was banned from coming back to Australia for 7-10yrs he had a friend traveling with him and he stepped on a few toes :hubba: 

Anyway thats another story.
I was reading a lil about hydro growers using hydrogen peroxide to cure a similar white mold "well its not really similar" but around the base of the plants "damping off as known in seedling stage " it seems to have postive results which is great for hydro growers 

pcduck also offered some good advice and products as you have with Eds product.

This country is 3rd world brother or maybe even 4th ...yep 4th will do it:giggle: 
Obtaining the products is'nt a problem.
Recieving the products is the key . 
I don't have 1 month left of growing .
Boris will either finish around 2-3 weeks, or die trying 
Trichomes are 70% clear but she is'nt fattening up because she has the disease crap as well  

Florida university done tests on a potatoe crop that was infected with philiem (sp) or stem rot and they used mancozeb "my product" mixed with some other funky savior and it reduced the spread of it but still did'nt fix it.

It killed all the potatoes in the testing area after nine months.
They fed it to rats at 500grams over a 2 yr period and they grew new ears ...something like that man. Probably would'nt want to eat to much of the stuff apparently  

I have'nt soil fed the sulpher due to harvest or death around the corner .
And 4 ears would'nt look to good on me either ..although i may fit into certain circles !

Thanks for the visit man i guess i should prepare for a bumpy ride  

Take care bro . THC


----------

